# Morrell's Double Duty



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

New for 2010 Morrell’s Bone Collector Double Duty Broadhead Target. Finally no more guessing which target to buy for a Crossbow or a Compound bow, this target will stop both, with speeds up to 400 feet per second. Built with Morrell’s Nucleus Center which creates maximum life and stops all arrows dead in their tracks. Comes complete with a carrying handle making this target very portable. Size is 18”x 18” x 16” Great for camp target or at home use. 100 % weatherproof and Bone Collector tuff!


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

should be the best broadhead target hands down.


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

Awesome another product that says bone collector...how about you save me 20 bucks and just sell me your product...Sounds like a great product


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like it should hold up decent. What is the msrp?


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

looks like it should be running $79.99-$84.99 rated to 400fps.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

ttt

Should be available in 30 days. i will see if i can get a demostrating shooting it at 400 fps on video


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Man, My Bone Collector Pro Outdoor Range is sweet!!! :thumbs_up

-Adam


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

adam Guggisberg said:


> Man, My Bone Collector Pro Outdoor Range is sweet!!! :thumbs_up
> 
> -Adam


Adam, im glad you like it! thanks for the bump!


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Double Duty is now available, ask for it at your local dealer


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

Bump for ya!!!



*Proud Sponsors of the 3rd Annual AT Antelope Hunt !!!*


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

bump


----------

